# Yep, it's going to be an interesting year for eReaders and iPad like devices



## Pirate (Jul 5, 2009)

Now Cisco is about to enter the fray.
So many new new gadgets and so little money. 

http://www.infoworld.com/d/mobilize/cisco-plans-android-based-business-tablet-755


----------

